
SlashdotMedia/SourceForge.net issues fair processing notice - baxter001
http://www.slashdotmedia.com/privacy-statement/
======
baxter001
The body of the email sent to me:

2016-03-14

Dear Site User,

Fair processing notice - Data Protection Act 1998

We are writing to let you know that with effect from 27 January 2016, the
Slashdot Media business, which provides online services through various web
sites including Slashdot.org and SourceForge.net (the "Slashdot Media
Services") has been purchased by SourceForge Media LLC of 1660 Logan Avenue,
San Diego, California, 92113, USA ("we" or "us").

As a result your personal data have been transferred to us and will be used in
connection with the continued provision of the Slashdot Media Services to you.
Your personal data will continue to be processed fairly and lawfully in
accordance with the Data Protection Act 1998 for the same purposes as those it
was originally collected by Dice Career Solutions Inc and/or eFinancialCareers
Limited including to:

* continue to provide you with information (by electronic means or otherwise) about other services we offer that are similar to those that you have already received or enquired about; * carry out our obligations arising from any contracts entered into between you and us; * provide you with the information and services you request from us; * tell you about changes to the Slashdot Media Services; and * ensure that the content made available through the Slashdot Media Services is presented in the most effective manner for you and your device.

Further information on how your personal data may be processed, who it may be
disclosed to and how it will be stored can be found in the Slashdot Media
Services privacy policy available at: [http://www.slashdotmedia.com/privacy-
statement/](http://www.slashdotmedia.com/privacy-statement/)

You can ask us to remove all your account data, stop processing your personal
data and to stop contacting you for marketing purposes at any time. * For
SourceForge.net, please contact us at sfnet_ops@slashdotmedia.com * For
Slashdot, please contact us at privacy@slashdot.org * For FreeCode, please
contact us at freecode-privacy@slashdotmedia.com * For SlashdotMedia.com,
please contact us at sfnet_ops@slashdotmedia.com

Please let us know if you have any queries. Yours sincerely, Logan Abbott The
team at SourceForge Media LLC

